# Anyone else asked to select a color for their car?



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Yesterday the partner app required that I select a car color from a list for my Prius C. The only option I got was Blue. My car is Absolutely Red (this is what Toyota calls it). Just about every single passenger has experienced some confusion as to the color of my car and has delayed my pickups as idiots stare at my car and don't bother to look at the license plate.

The morons in support suggested that I log out/back in. Then reinstall the app.... then I finally got it that they thought I was talking about Partner app Icon.

Also, I got one of the most oddest responses that sounded patronizing and borderline threatening, but I'm sure it's just lack of English skills on part of CSR.

"
We totally appreciate your steadiness expertise in handling this kind of situation. We are happy that we have a partner like you who handle challenging experiences like this in the most efficient and professional way.

By the way, I see here that you have an outstanding rating. It's nice to know that we have partners like you who's truly dedicated in doing their craft. We hope to have more memorable years with you as our partner!"

I attached this photo to the ticket. Hahahaha!


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Looks like Uber just uses stock photos for pictures of cars. You would think their so called hip and intellectual rider base which they hold to such high regard would recognize this....guess not.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Looks like Uber just uses stock photos for pictures of cars.


They do, but they asked me to pick a color. lol.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

I got asked this today as well, haha.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The stock PriusC photo they use for me is black, works great since mine is black. The rims are wrong, the stock photo is a lower grade with steel rims, but I doubt anyone but me notices.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

I thought the app was asking me to pick a color because I drove the wrong car one day...lol.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> The stock PriusC photo they use for me is black, works great since mine is black. The rims are wrong, the stock photo is a lower grade with steel rims, but I doubt anyone but me notices.


Can you screen shot and upload here? I want to complain some more. Obviously they have more than one color on the database so they're just being idiots saying they can't fix my profile. Want to be able to prove it.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It might have to do with year of the vehicle, maybe trim level (they did ask me for that once), or even specific market. They don't even use a pic for my Silverado, not that I drive it for Uber, but it is on my account. Actually, they never even had me send pics in of the truck like I had to do with the PriusC.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

I only started driving for Uber last week. They listed my car color _and license plate_ as "GRAY". I've already tried many times and many different ways to convince Uber that my car is RED. I even sent them a photo, which the support tech saw and thanked me for sending!

As of yesterday, my license plate was finally corrected but, riders said my car is still listed as gray. And, Uber's stock photo of my car on my profile is, in fact, a gray one.

So far, it's a bit frustrating when I arrive at a busy place and my pax is standing there waiting for a GRAY car. But, if there's ever a time when I and another Uber driver are making pickups at the same location and the only difference is he actually HAS a gray one, ... Ugh.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

RichR said:


> I only started driving for Uber last week. They listed my car color _and license plate_ as "GRAY". I've already tried many times and many different ways to convince Uber that my car is RED. I even sent them a photo, which the support tech saw and thanked me for sending!
> 
> As of yesterday, my license plate was finally corrected but, riders said my car is still listed as gray. And, Uber's stock photo of my car on my profile is, in fact, a gray one.
> 
> So far, it's a bit frustrating when I arrive at a busy place and my pax is standing there waiting for a GRAY car. But, if there's ever a time when I and another Uber driver are making pickups at the same location and the only difference is he actually HAS a gray one, ... Ugh.


And this is from a "Technology" company ... can you image how bad a cluster FU it would be if Uber wasn't a Technology company?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

RichR said:


> ... As of yesterday, my license plate was finally corrected but, riders said my car is still listed as gray. And, Uber's stock photo of my car on my profile is, in fact, a gray one. ...


Tried again today, using the "Update my vehicle details" link in the PC app. Not 30 minutes later, I got a reply from Uber and, apparently, IT WORKED. The stock photo now shows a RED model.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Uber finally updated my photo too. It was blue when I logged in today, then a rider was telling me about the convenience... He saw the red icon and knew it was me. I asked him if my icon wad red on his app he said it was.

Dropped him off then toggled in/out of the account page and saw it change from Blue to Red.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Received that message today when I was checking surge, uber has me as a Prius V, I drive a standard Prius - but hey at least the color is right


----------



## ubermdx (Dec 29, 2015)

Dammit how can I get that new app lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like everyone driving a Prius C could only select blue as the color of their car. I had lots of confused pax too. I just explained that Uber had tried to implement a new feature, and being Uber it therefore didn't work properly. They all understood.


----------

